# Gestational Diabetes...SO CONFUSED!! HELP



## AnakeRose

I just started my GD meal plan last night and after this morning I'm not happy about it. My nutritionist was zero help and basically gave me a link to go read. There's so much contradictory information on there that my mind is spinning. 

After breakfast I'm SO HUNGRY and feel like passing out. Why are we supposed to eat such a small breakfast after basically fasting for the whole night? 1 egg, a cup of cereal and milk just is NOT enough for me :(

Getting started on this has been pretty overwhelming and totally confusing for me and with all the pregnancy hormones I'm an emotional wreck. :cry:

My husband is trying to be supportive, but there's only so much he can do.


----------



## TTDuck

that's an off-limits breakfast according to my nutritionist! On the meal plan I was given, I have 3 servings of protein, 1 carb, and 1 fat for breakfast (if I'm remembering right). So I'll have a couple eggs, toast/butter, and sausage. Milk is completely off-limits in the morning because of the combination of the lactose sugar and naturally higher blood sugar in the morning. So sorry you aren't getting help from your nutritionist! I was overwhelmed and an emotional wreck and the education I got is what saved me!


----------



## TTDuck

I found this online that is pretty consistent with what I learned in my class (though it doesn't tell you when to eat what like I got for my target caloric intake): https://intermountainhealthcare.org/ext/Dcmnt?ncid=520921801


----------



## Pinkflower83

Yeah cereal and milk is definitely a no, no. I usually eat two scrambled eggs and half of a mini whole wheat bagel with a little cream cheese or some sausage links and half of a whole wheat bagel. And those work fine for me. Yes it's hard, overwhelming and very frustrating because you have to be so careful of carbs and I admit this week I haven't been doing great Ive been cheating but I'll be back on the bandwagon tomorrow.

I just keep telling myself I only have a few more weeks left. Hang in there!


----------



## bellablue

I just falied my 3 hour by one point my fasting was 96 was suppose to be 95 or under passed other three test I see the diet lady Tuesday and gonna prick finger after each meal I have no clue on it I eat healthy already and to over weight o history but I thought on the three hour you had to fail 2 test not 1 what are you eating for lunch and dinner


----------



## Pinkflower83

A lot of chicken for me at dinner and veggies or a pork chop. The dietrictian told me if I'm still hungry at dinner is to always go back for the meat not the potatoes or pasta. Plus it's more filling anyways. I haven't touched pasta since being diagnosed with GB. I do eat two small potatoes though and that seems to be working just fine so far for me. 

It's so hard though! Especially cause the first week is trial and error figuring out what foods your body can process and which ones can't. I think I've FINALLY got a handle on mine and I pray I can control this with just diet till the end so I don't have to take pills or be put on insulin. &#128553;


----------



## TTDuck

my dietician told me that the fasting number has the biggest impact on how much the baby grows - that's why you don't pass the 3-hr if your fasting number is too high. Being on the diet is frustrating (especially when you are healthy and a good weight to start), but getting GD isn't something that you can control and it's better to be safe than sorry! I'm considered borderline gd, but I'm glad I went on the diet because I can tell my body does have insulin control issues through my daily blood sugar monitoring! just remember - it's temporary! good luck!


----------



## Pinkflower83

With my test I actually passed the fastening number it was the two numbers in between that I failed BIG time. So basically with me it started out well and ended well but didn't go well in between. Lol

My fastening numbers since being diagnosed have been pretty good, sometimes their a little over but in general their pleased so far with me.

They did tell me the further you get in your pregnancy the harder it can be to control with just diet. :/

Plus it also increases your risk later on in life which I am gonna try hard to prevent even after I have the baby. I do not want this 10 years later in my life. I have a whole new appreciation for people who have to deal with this their whole life. My grandma had it for much of hers and now I understand why she complained a lot. It sucks!

For lunch though I eat a turkey sandwich on whole wheat with some mustard and a small bag of chips. I know chips are not good but it works fine for me and satisfies my salt craving for the day.


----------



## AnakeRose

After 4 days things seem to make more sense (although I've had to figure most of it out myself!). My 2 hour after breakfast number is still spiking in the 7's, but today I tweeked it and it was 6.2. My husband had a theory that I was taking too long to drink my coffee (using reduced sugar International Delight), so I basically downed it. Also only had 1 slice of toast this morning instead of 2. Will have to test the coffee theory with 2 slices of toast. All the rest of my numbers have been pretty good. Got my follow up appointment on Thursday so hopefully I won't need to test 7 times a day anymore!!


----------



## TTDuck

I've splurged a couple times on low-sugar ice cream or frozen yogurt, but I'm trying to be very strict for the rest of my pregnancy. I try to take a short walk after lunch and dinner, but I'm usually ok even without the walk. The walk helps with other pregnancy aches and pains at least! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, now my after lunch reading is wacky...7.6 after. Ham & cheese sandwich with spinach, veggies, bottle of milk (it was a 500ml bottle so that's probably what did it)


----------



## Pinkflower83

Yeah milk is a big no no. Even fat free milk has a lot of carbs in it. So that's probably what did it. 

I'm trying to be as strict as I can but its hard. Today I had a good breakfast and lunch but dinner not so much. :/

But I'm planning to cook the rest of the week so...


----------



## TTDuck

I'm allowed to have milk with lunch and dinner and I seem to do ok with that. Some people can handle the lactose sugar and some can't it seems. I tried unsweetened almond milk - I don't like it though. tastes like funky water. I still cheat and add a tiny bit of carnation instant breakfast to my milk (I hate the taste of milk). 

you have to test 7 times a day?? wow! I tested 4 times a day to start and am down to 2 times a day (morning fasting and 1 hr after a meal) since I have it under control but sometimes have a little high fasting number. hope you get to reduce your testing frequency!!


----------



## Pinkflower83

Yeah same here I'm only testing 4 times a day. Wow can't imagine 7! 

And my numbers have been good too! Only occasionally do I seem to get a high one. I feel like I do have a handle on this and hopefully it will continue this way!


----------



## AnakeRose

7 times a day for a week and then they'll re-evaluate me. I feel like I'm chained to that meter. Here's my test times. Before Breakfast, 2 hours later, before lunch, 2 hours later, before supper, 2 hours later, before bed. I have to do the ketones pee stick twice a day too. 

Tried a theory my husband came up with yesterday. We had a spinach, tomato & feta omelette with 2 slices of toast, splenda sweetened yogurt and coffee this morning. Yesterday I had the same thing, but with one piece of toast, but I took awhile to drink my coffee. Blood sugars were good. Today I basically downed the coffee to see if that's what was causing my spike. Tomorrow we'll do the same breakfast, but only with 1 slice a toast to try and narrow it down. I'm thinking it's the toast that's causing it.


----------



## TTDuck

I think different brands of bread make a difference for me - I'm not sure if it's the fiber level or what!


----------



## Pinkflower83

Wow so your testing before meals too? I feel like I'm chained to mine too and I'm only testing 4 times a day. 

Hang in there ladies! We don't have much longer! Or so that's what I tell myself everyday. :S


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh I can't win :( 

My before lunch is 6.9 now...guess it was the Ryvita crackers I had with my snack. Why does this have to be so difficult!! I'd go mental if I had to do this all the time for the rest of my life!


----------



## TTDuck

a friend who is a labor and delivery nurse and is diabetic told me to not try and apply logic to a pregnant woman's body. I've had the exact same meal give me 2 drastically different numbers on different days. There are just too many factors to always get it "right" - and if you have everything under control, the pregnancy hormones will butt in and mess things up! it's such a trial and error process and that has wound up with me in tears multiple times... keep working at it!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I have the same issues with numbers for my GD and I have given up pretty much on what I eat and drink per the day and just focus on how much, it seems to be working out a bit better. Lets say I want 500ml of milk I will have half of it for breakfast and the other half for snack BUT the milk will BE my snack, kwim? I am on week 2 of it and I am at a loss.. confusing. I see your in Kelowna, Im in Delta, just outside of Vancouver!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi neighbour :wave:


----------



## bellablue

Can't wait to get my monitor and see dietitician to see what my levels are I was eating a lot of candy lol but haven't since failing the test by one point really gets me so I can't wait to see what my levels are have a scan at 34 weeks but that's to see if placenta has moved out of way it was a little low last time but moved so hoping its moved way out of way I hope I can have milk to I love milk this is all trial and error I guess with food soon we all will be holding our babies thank the lord! Due August 15th 32 weeks


----------



## Pinkflower83

August 4 for me! 6 weeks to go!! Man let's skip July shall we?! Unless we have ones that are due next month then I'm sure you don't wanna skip next month. Lol

Ugh I was bad tonight at my parents. This is so frigging hard!! I really don't know how people do this on a daily basis their whole life!


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh I know! My dad is Type 2, but he doesn't really do what he should to control his blood sugar (and I've gotten mad at him a few times for it!!). I think if it was just me I'd be worried about, it wouldn't be as big of an issue. I don't want to do anything to harm my little guy :)


----------



## TTDuck

my dad is type 2 also and doesn't really stick to his diet that well when my mom isn't cooking for him! 

I'm not ready to skip July just yet! I need a little bit before I'm ready to have this baby, but so ready to have a bowl of ice cream!! my due date is july 25 :) let's just hope we don't have late babies!! have any of you asked your doctor his/her take on induction? my doc won't let me go more than a week over - if it comes to that I will be dying!


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh I know that feeling! I just want a ice cream cone from Costco!! They have the best soft ice cream in town (DQ just isn't as good). I couldn't imagine what that would do to my blood sugar though.


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Ladies! Mind if I join this forum? I just found out this morning that I failed my 3 hr test. My fasting number was good, my first & second hour numbers were about 10 pts too high and my third hour number was good again. But, I still failed :( Not sure yet when I can see the dietition, I have to wait for them to call. 

I cut out most sugar last week since I failed my first test and I'm already down 2 or 3 pounds. I'm a little worried that I'll keep losing weight and always be hungry. I'm already a small person, so I don't think that will be good for my baby. I already exercise 6 days a week (I usually run about 3 miles or do a 30 minute workout video) and I thought I already ate pretty healthy, so I don't really know what I can change. I am gluten intolerant, so I really don't eat a lot of bread or pasta to begin with. But I love fruit and have a sweet tooth, so I think this is going to be a challenge.

It has helped reading all your posts and knowing I'm not alone. I keep telling myself, only 10 weeks of this. I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow and am due September 6th.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi there! 
It's not about just cutting out the sugar. You need some sugars (carbs), but just in the right combos. I'm actually eating more carbs now that I have my eating plan than I was before! I'm just eating the right carbs.


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks AnakeRose! I think once I get my testing stuff and talk to the diabetes counselor, I'll feel better about it all. Do you feel like you are always eating the same foods?


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah, but I try to switch it up every few days so I don't get bored. I love edamame and it doesn't raise your bg much. 

OH MY GOD I WANT CHOCOLATE RIGHT NOW!! I'm so afraid to even have any because I don't know what it'll do to my numbers. I went to check out the 'no sugar added' candy and chocolate and I was floored when I saw that it had 25+grams of carbs PER PIECE! I could eat a whole chocolate bar right now! 

What the heck to do you when you're having an insane craving for sweets and you can't have any?


----------



## Pinkflower83

I usually just eat some sugar free cookies to curve my sweet tooth. Their small cookies though so I don't feel guilty eating them. Lol

Good news for me though I had my growth scan on Wed and baby girl is weighing what she's suppose to! So, so far all my hard work of dieting is paying off! And the motivation I needed to hear. I hope it continues this way! The only set back is she's still breach...:(

On Sunday Ill only have 5 weeks to go!!! As for foods I try and change up my breakfast but lunch I just eat the same thing. I might try and change it up this week with some cheese though. :D

Hope all you ladies are well! And Amanda just remember its all about trial and error the first week but you'll get the hang of it! Best of luck to you!

My dad also has diabetes and he doesn't do well either and doesn't test his blood sugar. :/ but he stays so active outside in the summer whatever he eats he probably burns off anyways. Can't say the same when its cold though. :S


----------



## TTDuck

I have a major sweet tooth! I keep sugar free werther's candies and mints in my desk at work. sugar free gummy bears are good too! I just have a few occasionally to satisfy my candy cravings. This may sound silly, but I munch on ice because I love love to sit and munch on snacks when I'm relaxing so it keeps my mouth doing something and doesn't seem to matter I'm not getting sweets or salty from it! And to help with my ice cream cravings I will have a sugar free popsicle occasionally in the evening. not the same but still satisfying!

My husband's coworker gave me an Atkins peanut butter cup that he says tastes just like the real thing and is just 1 carb serving. I think I'll try it today with my afternoon snack! 

I tend to eat the same snacks for a week then I'll change it up the next week (so I only have to shop once a week and I can buy stuff like string cheese in bulk at Sam's Club). I'm having a harder time eating my whole meals now though - they are more than I'm used to eating (especially when it comes to the protein) and my insides are feeling very squished now! I'm only 4 weeks left til my due date though! I'm already planning which sweets I want first!


----------



## AmandaWI

It's so great to hear how everyone deals with their cravings. I also have a sweet tooth, so I love all the ideas you girls have! I'm already looking forward to an ice cream cake from dairy queen. My mom was going to get me one for my birthday in January, but I had major morning sickness and didn't want it. Then she was going to get one last weekend since I didn't get my birthday cake, well that obviously didn't work either :)

I have my consult appointment next tuesday to learn what I should be eating and how to test my blood sugar. In the meantime, I'm just trying to pay attention to what I'm eating without going too crazy. I really hope they are helpful. Hoping my hubby can come with to help me remember everything.


----------



## Pinkflower83

I just said in another thread as strange as this is it hasn't been too bad just in terms of they really teach you how to eat properly. 

I'm not so much big on sweets but I love my salty foods and my pastas. I haven't ate ANY pasta since being diagnosed with this. At dinner I do eat two small potatoes along with veggies and that seems to work for me.

I can't wait to eat a big ole Italian cold cut after I have the baby. Lol all I keep telling myself is its gonna go away and I only have 5 weeks left!

I do plan however to apply some of what I've learned through this even after I give birth. I might not be as strict on it like I am now but I do want to eat healthier.


----------



## bellablue

I am very guilty of the sweet tooth!!


----------



## AnakeRose

You know what really sucks?! Not being able to have a slice of cake on your birthday!!


----------



## Pinkflower83

AnakeRose said:


> You know what really sucks?! Not being able to have a slice of cake on your birthday!!

Omg right? My birthday is this Sunday July 7 and I had to tell my mom to not even bother having cake for me as I can't eat it. :( it's just not right! &#128553;


----------



## AmandaWI

Happy Birthday AnakeRose & Pinkflower! My mom & sister already cancelled the cake for my baby shower. They are just going to make a few other desserts for everyone else. 

I can see the answers in some of your posts, but are you ladies having a boy or girl? Is this your first baby? AFM, this is our first baby and we didn't find out :)


----------



## TTDuck

I had a bunch of cake the weekend before my 1-hour test -- glad I had that last slurge!! 

I seem to handle pasta fairly well as long as I have enough meat to balance it out. I'm so glad I do since I eat so much pasta (well before going on this diet...)


----------



## AmandaWI

I was on vacation the weekend before my test and had some virgin margaritas, ice cream, & a lot of fudge tasting, LOL! At first, I thought maybe that's why I failed, (before I really did any research).


----------



## Pinkflower83

I'm having a girl and yes I'm AFM! I am so excited! :D My dd is August 4 so this month cannot go by fast enough! 

As for pasta it killed me! My blood sugar reading was not good! But I had a lot of it too. I know it was bad but I figured one day to indulge wasn't gonna hurt. I just won't eat anymore pasta until after I give birth!

Is anyone else hoping and praying this diabetes goes away after?!! I know I am! I am told they'll do a two hour glucose test 6 weeks after I give birth just to make sure it is gone and it makes me nervous already! >_<


----------



## AmandaWI

Pinkflower, how wonderful~ a baby girl!!! So excited for you:) I'm sure this month will fly by, are you all ready? Did you decorate her nursery?

Yes, that makes me soooo nervous!! If I was nervous before the 3 hr test, I'm gonna be scared to death for that one. I've heard mixed things, someone told me they don't test you after birth, which I thought was odd. I guess I should ask my Dr. I was also told that it's supposed to go away immediately after birth?? I have my appt tonight with the diabetic educator, I'm a little nervous about it. I really hope she is helpful!


----------



## TTDuck

I'm having a girl and this is my first baby! 

My doc said I'll test 6 weeks after, but he didn't say if it was the 3-hr again or what. I'd rather just do the finger pricks after going back to a normal diet and seeing that they are low enough! But I guess there's not enough control in that. I was told that it sometimes takes a few days to go away after giving birth so they recommend staying on the diet for a few days more. I don't think I'll be able to say no to ice cream in my weakened and sleepless state!!


----------



## AmandaWI

TTDuck, Yay for another girl :) I agree, ice cream will be my weakness as well! Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## TTDuck

AmandaWI said:


> TTDuck, Yay for another girl :) I agree, ice cream will be my weakness as well! Do you have a name picked out?

Hailey :)


----------



## Pinkflower83

AmandaWI said:


> Pinkflower, how wonderful~ a baby girl!!! So excited for you:) I'm sure this month will fly by, are you all ready? Did you decorate her nursery?
> 
> Yes, that makes me soooo nervous!! If I was nervous before the 3 hr test, I'm gonna be scared to death for that one. I've heard mixed things, someone told me they don't test you after birth, which I thought was odd. I guess I should ask my Dr. I was also told that it's supposed to go away immediately after birth?? I have my appt tonight with the diabetic educator, I'm a little nervous about it. I really hope she is helpful!

Thank you! We are slowly getting her nursery done. My dad put the crib together so that's a huge relief. But we're getting there! We still have things to do that aren't even related to the nursery like washing her clothes and setting up an appointment to have the car seat properly installed. It's crazy all you have to do to get ready for one little person!

As for the glucose test that's what my diabetes dr told me. I'm not sure what my OB will do...I did hear at least with my hospital when your in labor they'll check your blood sugars every 2-3 hours? I won't know if this will be the case with me as currently I have a breach baby. :(

Praying by 37 weeks she flips!!


----------



## TTDuck

I need to call my hospital to ask a couple questions so maybe I should ask about blood sugar monitoring during labor... it would be easy enough to just do a finger prick every now and then. 

I hope your baby turns Pinkflower83!


----------



## Pinkflower83

So how's everyone doing on their diets? It's a holiday in the States tomorrow so my dad is having a cookout. And I've been trying to be extra good so I can enjoy myself tomorrow for one day! I need a day where I don't feel like I have GD!

Just sucks my birthday is Sunday and I told my mom no cake because I can't have any. :/


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm not doing overly bad with my diet. I still seem to spike right after breakfast, so I'll probably have to go on insulin. I'm SO tired today. All I want to do is sleep but I have to work 10am-7pm. With the July 4th weekend coming up in the states I'm on my own because we just don't need the same staffing levels as we normally do. I was disappointed to find a moderate amount of ketones in my urine this morning. Maybe I'm dehydrated.


----------



## AmandaWI

TTDuck, I love the name Hailey!! I have a cousin with that name :)

Pinkflower, I agree how amazing it is all the stuff such a tiny little thing needs, LOL! That's great that your Dad was able to help! I'm sure he's very excited, too. FX your baby turns! 

I had my appt last night with the diabetes educator. It went OK. She was very nice, but I didn't find her all that helpful. I got the feeling that she mostly deals with unhealthy nonpregnant people with diabetes:( She didn't even know the answer when I asked if my baby would have a higher chance of getting diabetes in the future. She just said I think so. Then she told me women with gestational diabetes have a 40-60% chance of getting diabetes in 10 years, I didn't like those odds. For the most part, she wasn't very positive and didn't make me feel better about the whole situation. She also kept contradicting herself. One minute she'd be talking about how I need to make sure I eat enough carbs and the next she'd make it seem like I had to really limit what I'm eating. I felt like she kept falling back into her "normal lectures that she gives people with diabetes who are either overweight or unhealthy". Then she'd start talking about how I normally eat very healthy and shouldn't have a problem controlling this. I have always worked out 6 days a week and I still do now, usually running 3-4 miles or a 30 min workout video. She was so impressed by this, but then she'd comment that I'd have to wait and see how my numbers were on the one day I rest, as if I should be working out every day without a break. I'm 30 weeks pregnant, sometimes I need a break :) I'm sorry if I'm ranting, but I guess I'll just have to figure this out on my own. At least now I can test my sugar level and see how things go. So far, my numbers have been really good and I haven't really changed what I eat much. Other than, no more cereal for breakfast :(


----------



## AnakeRose

AmandaWI said:


> TTDuck, I love the name Hailey!! I have a cousin with that name :)
> 
> Pinkflower, I agree how amazing it is all the stuff such a tiny little thing needs, LOL! That's great that your Dad was able to help! I'm sure he's very excited, too. FX your baby turns!
> 
> I had my appt last night with the diabetes educator. It went OK. She was very nice, but I didn't find her all that helpful. I got the feeling that she mostly deals with unhealthy nonpregnant people with diabetes:( She didn't even know the answer when I asked if my baby would have a higher chance of getting diabetes in the future. She just said I think so. Then she told me women with gestational diabetes have a 40-60% chance of getting diabetes in 10 years, I didn't like those odds. For the most part, she wasn't very positive and didn't make me feel better about the whole situation. She also kept contradicting herself. One minute she'd be talking about how I need to make sure I eat enough carbs and the next she'd make it seem like I had to really limit what I'm eating. I felt like she kept falling back into her "normal lectures that she gives people with diabetes who are either overweight or unhealthy". Then she'd start talking about how I normally eat very healthy and shouldn't have a problem controlling this. I have always worked out 6 days a week and I still do now, usually running 3-4 miles or a 30 min workout video. She was so impressed by this, but then she'd comment that I'd have to wait and see how my numbers were on the one day I rest, as if I should be working out every day without a break. I'm 30 weeks pregnant, sometimes I need a break :) I'm sorry if I'm ranting, but I guess I'll just have to figure this out on my own. At least now I can test my sugar level and see how things go. So far, my numbers have been really good and I haven't really changed what I eat much. Other than, no more cereal for breakfast :(

Don't let her scare you! Your child probably won't develop diabetes because you had it during pregnancy. I've been walking every single day since I found out I had GD and I need a break too! My legs are so sore and I just want to sit on my butt for a day! 

My morning numbers are high so I'll probably need insulin. Ended up having a slice of cake on Canada Day with my family for my birthday because we were away on the 30th and I went up to 6.9. I was 7.5 this morning and I haven't eaten anything different. I just don't get these numbers half of the time!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks AnakeRose! We must have a different measuring system for the blood sugar in the States. What does your number need to be under?


----------



## TTDuck

sometimes the numbers just don't make sense! blame that on pregnancy hormones! but it's nice to be able to see that your numbers are generally ok. a high every once in a while isn't going to hurt anything. doesn't stop me from trying to figure out why that number was high though! 

why does everyone have to try and use scare tactics to get you to follow your diet?? I went to a breastfeeding class and the instructor told me that I would get diabetes in 10 years if I wasn't careful after having the baby. if I'm good then I'll only get it in 20 years. how about the option that I won't get it?? sheesh!


----------



## AmandaWI

TTDuck, I couldn't agree more!!! It's so frustrating and unfair! I just want to scream at people like that. Why do people feel as though they can say anything they want to a pregnant women? Sometimes I'm so amazed at what comes out of a person's mouth :)


----------



## AnakeRose

AmandaWI said:


> Thanks AnakeRose! We must have a different measuring system for the blood sugar in the States. What does your number need to be under?

4.6-5.6 before breakfast
5.6-6.6 2 hours after eating


----------



## AnakeRose

Sigh, well I bought a bag of the Russell Stover 'no sugar added' chocolates tonight to see if those would curb my chocolate cravings and my blood sugar spiked and was still 7.1 two hours after supper and I even went for a hike tonight. I had less of a rise with regular chocolate. Guess I won't be eating those very often :cry: :nope:

Found this website to convert the Canada scale to the US scale 
https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm


----------



## AmandaWI

AnakeRose, have you tried the sugar free Hershey's brand chocolates or Reese's pb cups? They are only about 5g carbs each and actually taste pretty good. I don't notice any difference in my number after I eat one.


----------



## AnakeRose

AmandaWI said:


> AnakeRose, have you tried the sugar free Hershey's brand chocolates or Reese's pb cups? They are only about 5g carbs each and actually taste pretty good. I don't notice any difference in my number after I eat one.

I'll have to check to see if we carry them up here. Thanks for the tip :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkflower83

Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been on the past few days but like Amanda said it was a holiday here in the states for us so obviously I basically ate what I wanted on thurs. Which I had planned on anyways! For one day I wanted to just not have diabetes!! And while I had no sweets I did fill up on hamburgers, hot dogs and corn. :X But it was so good! 

Although my birthday is today I told my mom no cake this year. :( so DH and I will just go out and have a nice birthday lunch. *sighs* I am so ready to be done ladies!

How is everyone doing testing their sugars? I admit this week I haven't been doing good. I always test in the morning but because of my busy schedule this week I wasn't always able to test after meals. :S But my fastening sugars have been good though! 

As for the negative drs don't pay attention to them! Yes it does increase your chance of getting it later in life but luckily I had a great diabetic dr who said just because you do have a chance at getting it later doesn't mean it's stamped and sealed! She said you can do things to help prevent it just by making diet changes and exercise! Which even though I don't plan to be as strict with this as I am now I do intend to eat better even after I give birth!


----------



## AnakeRose

So far my after breakfast number has stabilized enough that I'm well within the range they want me in. Now it's just my after lunch number that's high. 

My nutritionists are seriously off their rockers. They want me to walk 10 blocks to Costco (ok that part is not bad), and then CARRY all of my groceries home! Umm...what part of that doesn't seem wrong?! When we go to Costco it's a 2-3 trip up from the car load...no bloody way I'm going to try and carry that kind of weight pregnant and with a bad back. And they want me to start riding my bike!...uhh ok they have no clue how accident prone I am (and how off balance I feel right now!). Pairing that with my back injury and I wouldn't last 5 minutes on a bike. Walking seems to be my saving grace right now and even then there are days where I'm so tired from lack of sleep that all I want to do is rest. If the arenas still had ice in them I'd go skating, but even that would be dangerous for me right now. 

I swear the first thing I'm getting to eat as soon as he's born is a big ol' ice cream cone!! I haven't been able to eat ice cream since starting my testing because it just spikes my blood sugar too much.


----------



## Pinkflower83

I've been swimming and its been great and so relaxing to me! Especially since its been so dang hot! At least where I live. :S


----------



## TTDuck

AnakeRose said:


> I swear the first thing I'm getting to eat as soon as he's born is a big ol' ice cream cone!! I haven't been able to eat ice cream since starting my testing because it just spikes my blood sugar too much.

That's gonna be my first thing up too! :) 

The Atkins peanut butter cups are yummy and I didn't notice if they impacted my blood sugar. I've just avoided the "no sugar added" stuff because they usually have so much sugar in them anyways. sugar free candy I've been enjoying are werther's, mints, gummy bears, and popsicles.


----------



## TTDuck

Pinkflower83 said:


> I've been swimming and its been great and so relaxing to me! Especially since its been so dang hot! At least where I live. :S

I've been swimming a lot since it's been so hot, but not really exercising... guess I should throw in a little bit of lap swimming so I can say I did my exercise! :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey ladies! I made it through the holiday weekend and went to a graduation party on Saturday. My numbers have all been within the range they should be and I didn't even watch what I was eating too much. I even had a piece on cake at the graduation party. I'm wondering if I have very mild gestational diabetes, is that possible? I decided I'm still going to watch what I'm eating, but I'm not going to go crazy and stress about it much. Especially since I'm going on vacation next week and really just want to be able to relax and enjoy myself. I figure as long as my numbers are good, what's the harm, right?


----------



## AnakeRose

Even with mild GD it's probably good to keep an eye on your BG levels. I asked my doctor what my numbers were and I failed the 1 hour test by 0.1 and on my two our test, I failed the first hour by 2.0 and passed the second hour test with flying colours. They had me all freaked out for nothing.


----------



## Pinkflower83

I failed the one hour and three hour miserably. Well the three hour one my fastening number was good and my last number was good. But the two numbers in between I failed badly! 

Like the previous poster said even if you have mild diabetes I would still keep track of your sugars cause the further along you get the harder they can be to control.


----------



## AmandaWI

I do plan on continuing to test my BS. I'm just not going to go crazy with counting carbs as long as my numbers stay consistently good. I think since I already have to eat a gluten free diet, I'm used to eating the right foods anyway. 

Have any of you tried baking with almond flour/almond meal? I use it a lot because it's gluten free, but it's also very low in carbs & high in protein. I made some almond muffins that are pretty good and only about 4g carbs each. I think I'm going to make some banana bread this week, I've been craving it :)


----------



## AnakeRose

I'll see if I can find the almond flour. Sounds interesting. You and I are really close in due dates! I'm Sept 2 :)


----------



## AmandaWI

We are really close! September 2nd is Labor Day :) My hubby thought it would be so funny if I went into labor on Labor Day, LOL!


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL yeah no kidding!

OMG I just stepped on the scale and I've lost 6 pounds in the last few days...what the heck! Normally I'd be jumping for joy, but not good when pregnant :(


----------



## AmandaWI

I wouldn't worry too much. I lost 4 pounds the last time I checked and I was only 108 pre pregnancy, so I didn't have much to lose. But, my Dr said that's normal and that women with GD sometimes don't gain any weight or very little the last trimester. As long as the baby continues to grow, it's not an issue. I would just talk to your Dr at your next appt.


----------



## TTDuck

I'm 6 feet tall and was about 125 lb pre-pregnancy with a fast metabolism so my nutritionist freaks out about my low weight gain since going on the diet (I've pretty much flat-lined, but haven't lost). my doc isn't worried so I'm not. I would definitely go off what your doctor thinks about your weight gain because he/she is looking at more than just weight to determine if the baby is growing all right!


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks girls, I'm already fairly ample to begin with so for me not gaining a lot of weight is a blessing!


----------



## Hunneytot

Hi ladies! So glad I found this thread. I just found out today that I have GD too. Ugh, not very fun but I can deal with it for a few months ;) I have no clue how badly I failed, and havent seen the nutritionist yet, but probably soon.


----------



## AnakeRose

My numbers were really good today and I was MAJORLY craving ice cream so I treated myself to a small DQ in a cup. Crossing my fingers it doesn't raise my BG too high.


----------



## AmandaWI

Welcome Hunneytot! The girls on here are very helpful:) I found out about 2 weeks ago. The first week or so is the worst, but then you'll get used to it.


----------



## Pinkflower83

Anyone else struggling with food lately? I know I am. :S 

As for my weight I've only gained 10 pounds this entire pregnancy which my dr has been very happy with this as I'm not a thin person. And baby must not be measuring too big because they haven't said anything when they measure my belly. 

I have one last growth scan on the 24th to see how much she weighs. Last time she weighed 4 pounds 15 ounces so almost 5 pounds (don't know what that is in cm) and they said that was normal. So crossing fingers and praying things continue to look good!

Hope all you ladies and your by bubbas are doing well!


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm struggling with unhealthy food cravings lately. All I seem to want right now is stuff that will cause my BG to skyrocket. The ice cream was fine, but I've been craving fries and chips and chocolate and pancakes and pizza..etc. Gone are the days of craving fruits and veggies! 

7 or less weeks to go! Baby's room is all ready, all the gear is put together...just need a baby :D


----------



## Pinkflower83

Yes! We are slowly getting there as well! I just said in another thread I am planning to eat a big ole plate of pasta after I have my baby. Lol 

Prays this dreadful diabetes goes away!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well lunch was a bust today. We ended up eating WAY later than I thought we would and my blood sugar spiked. Ate 2 hot dogs with tortillas instead of buns yesterday and it was totally fine, today not so much. The only other variable was a caesar salad...wonder if that did it. After lunch all I wanted to do was sleep. It's the first reading out of the normal range I've had in over a week.


----------



## Pinkflower83

I didn't get to test mine after dinner as I fell asleep on the sofa. XP


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh...fell off the wagon today ladies...I gave in to my major cravings for Asian food and bought Vietnamese at the food court today. I felt horrible after and checked my BG at 1 hour and it was 9.6! Yikes! Trying my best to get it down. Guess Asian is out till after baby gets here :(


----------



## Pinkflower83

AnakeRose said:


> ugh...fell off the wagon today ladies...I gave in to my major cravings for Asian food and bought Vietnamese at the food court today. I felt horrible after and checked my BG at 1 hour and it was 9.6! Yikes! Trying my best to get it down. Guess Asian is out till after baby gets here :(

Omg I've been wanting some Asian food so bad! But if it spiked your blood sugar that bad I can't imagine what it'll do to mine! Guess I better hold off on that till after I give birth! :/ If it makes you feel any better I haven't been doing too good on the bandwagon either. It's so hard!


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm starting to get tired of the food I'm eating. It's so repetitive. I'm afraid to try anything new because I know it'll just skew my numbers. I don't want to go on insulin if I can avoid it. One, they'd want to induce me 1-2 weeks early and I haven't scheduled my mat leave at that time. I mean if I do go into labour they can change it, but I'd rather not. The way I have it now would put me back at work after the BC August Long Weekend in 2014. It's usually pretty slow after that.


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh...my levels are high after eating again. I just don't get it! I haven't eaten anything different and I'm walking. So frustrated!


----------



## Pinkflower83

I hope you don't have to go on insulin! I'm tired of eating the same foods too but I just keep telling myself I don't have much longer to go and I need to stick it out.

Although I think because I only have 3 weeks left Ive gotten somewhat lazy. I've been doing good at breakfast and lunch but dinner is a different story. Ugh! 3 weeks left is the only thing getting me through this!


----------



## AnakeRose

It's looking more likely that I will have to go on insulin. My numbers have been creeping up and up. Not happy at all :sad1:


----------



## usamom

I'm glad to find this thread! My doctor refuses to test me despite my symptoms. I ended u going to a family doctor who checked and sure enough my fasting sugars were definitely too high. Anyway- I have been following the diet and am feeling better now- but I'm tracing constantly!!!

Did you ladies meet with a nutritionist to get your info?


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG! I would have throttled my doctor long ago if she refused to test me. What's the harm in doing it!? At least you'd know. I was referred to a nutritionist, but don't really expect them to be much help at first. They bombard you with so much information that you get overwhelmed. I was a wreck the first week. It does get better though! Better to watch your sugars than not. It can be harmful to your baby if you have high blood glucose levels. Might make it easier afterwards to loose the baby weight :winkwink:


----------



## AnakeRose

Blood glucose was 6.6 right on the high limit of the after dinner number. I even went for a walk tonight too. I hate this! :sad1:


----------



## Pinkflower83

AnakeRose said:


> It's looking more likely that I will have to go on insulin. My numbers have been creeping up and up. Not happy at all :sad1:

Oh no! Are you still eating the same foods?


----------



## Pinkflower83

usamom said:


> I'm glad to find this thread! My doctor refuses to test me despite my symptoms. I ended u going to a family doctor who checked and sure enough my fasting sugars were definitely too high. Anyway- I have been following the diet and am feeling better now- but I'm tracing constantly!!!
> 
> Did you ladies meet with a nutritionist to get your info?

Yeah I met with a nutritionist. And I agree I would've been so mad my dr had no concern for me! GD is nothing to fool with if you don't keep your blood sugars in check the baby can get too big. 

Hopefully you can control just through diet. Good luck!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah I'm pretty much eating the same foods. I started eating whole wheat tortillas so maybe that's been the culprit. My averages for the week have still been pretty good, but I'm getting a few spikes here and there that I can't explain.


----------



## Pinkflower83

Here's hoping you don't have to be put on insulin! The only time I've gotten a spike is when I know it's a food I shouldn't have eaten. XP


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah one of the days I ate Thai food and that really caused a spike. That one I can explain. It's the other days I can't. I'm out of tortillas now so I'll see if my levels come back down.


----------



## Pinkflower83

I just had 3 slices of pizza. Lord knows what my sugar will be in an hour! Yikes! 

Let us know how your numbers are.


----------



## AnakeRose

oh geez, I would LOVE pizza right now!


----------



## AnakeRose

ok seriously...I swear I have a defective container of strips or something!! I was 7.3 only 45 minutes ago and now I'm reading 5.7....what the hell!


----------



## Pinkflower83

It was yummy! But I'm gonna pay for it in a little bit I know. :S


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL no kidding! Try going for a quick walk or walk up some stairs to see if that helps. Drinking water will flush it out quicker too. :)


----------



## Pinkflower83

Wow I just saw your other post about your numbers. I see yours are different then ours in the US but I have no idea what's going on with yours? Their just all over the place!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah we use a different scale. 

U.S. value = UK / Canadian value times 18 (mmol/L x 18 = mg/dl).
U.K./Canadian value = U.S. value divided by 18 (mg/dl / 18 = mmol/L).


----------



## Pinkflower83

So are you seeing a diabetes dr regularly? I was seeing one every week and then they said with my numbers being so good they didn't feel I needed to come back unless I started seeing my numbers acting weird then to give them a call.


----------



## AnakeRose

Pinkflower83 said:


> So are you seeing a diabetes dr regularly? I was seeing one every week and then they said with my numbers being so good they didn't feel I needed to come back unless I started seeing my numbers acting weird then to give them a call.

I'm going to a clinic, next appt is next thursday. They'll decide then if I have to go on insulin. Crossing my fingers my averages start coming back down!


----------



## Pinkflower83

Yes me too!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Gotta love those pregnancy hormones. 

Wow took my sugar and it was actually normal! After 3 slices of pizza it was actually normal!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been gone lately. We went on vacation last week. It felt so good to get away. I didn't watch what I ate too closely because I just wanted to enjoy myself. I even had ice cream, brownies, cupcakes, & pie and my number were all good. I'm really questioning whether I have GD, but oh well. At my last OB appt, I was measuring really small so they did an ultrasound and everything looks good, my baby is just small. It's in the 25th percentile, but still within normal range. So, I figure with the GD that's a good thing :)

AnakeRose, I'm sorry you're having a hard time keeping your numbers under control. I have my fingers crossed you won't have to go on insulin.


----------



## AnakeRose

Numbers have been good the last few days. Found out Doritos are NOT a good idea though! Just a handful and my BG shot up to 9.5! Yikes! Had to go for a pretty long walk to get my levels down.


----------



## Pinkflower83

I am so glad I'm almost done with this!!! Ugh I can't take it anymore! Sorry had to vent!


----------



## AnakeRose

Agreed!!! I'm trying thin crust pizza tonight to see how it works. I want pizza!!


----------



## Pinkflower83

Let me know how it works for you! I was bad and had some little peanut butter cakes. :X

I can't help it! I just want real food! ;_;


----------



## AnakeRose

Well pizza is out :( Numbers didn't shoot way up, but they're high. 7.0


----------



## Pinkflower83

Oh man that sucks. We're the slices big? And how many did you eat? I usually just eat one slice of pizza if I have any. 

Although last week I splurged and had 3. XP


----------



## AnakeRose

Thin crust...probably should have only had a 1/4 of the pizza instead of half :blush:


----------



## AmandaWI

Here's a low carb idea to satisfy your pizza craving. I eat this a lot when I can't get gluten free pizza. Just use a flour or corn tortilla (I use corn b/c it's gluten free) and put a little sauce and cheese on and whatever toppings you like. Don't use too much sauce or cheese or it might not get crispy enough. Then just put it in the oven or a pizza oven for a few minutes until the cheese is melted. It tastes great!


----------



## Pinkflower83

I'm actually okay without pizza it's pasta that I want!! So happy ill be able to eat it soon! Or hopefully! Lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Woot! Had some of the Bartolli Plus pasta tonight and my numbers were really low! A friend of my parents who is type 1 told me to try it because it doesn't raise his blood sugar....nice :D


----------



## Pinkflower83

Well I hopefully won't have to put up with this GD too much longer. I have a csection planned for next Friday the 2nd of Aug! However it's not due to GD it's because my baby is breached still. So I am very excited! 

I did have my last growth scan on Thurs and she weighs 6 pounds 8 ounces so she's def not too big! I think come next Fri she'll be 7 pounds! So nice size baby! So happy that all my dieting has paid off. I still question how bad I have this dreadful GD but I'm just glad it'll be over soon!

So big plate of pasta here I come! Lol How are you ladies doing?!


----------



## AnakeRose

Mine just measured 6lbs 8oz and I'm just about 35 weeks. I think I may be induced early.


----------



## Pinkflower83

Oh good luck to you! It's kinda bittersweet my pregnancy journey will be over in a few days. And while I am ready to meet my baby and hopefully have this dreadful diabetes go away I think its gonna feel really weird not carrying a baby. Lol!

Not happy this morning though my fastening number was over by a point. And while I guess it could've been worse that's the first time it's been over in weeks. Must've been something I snacked on last night.

I just ate breakfast so hopefully my numbers will be good the rest of the day.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok now I'm really confused. I went out for lunch today and my BG measured 5.1 two hours after eating and tonight at supper I had 3 slices of take out pizza and salad and it was only 5.6 (went for a walk though). 

Is it possible my pancreas has started keeping up to what baby needs? My numbers were actually on the low side all of today.


----------



## Pinkflower83

That's what happened to me last week or the week before I had 3 slices of pizza and my sugars were good. I'm still questioning how bad I have this diabetes.


----------



## readytotry

Hi,

Hope no one minds me joining in on this thread, the gd support thread I was on in my last pregnancy seems to have disappeared.

I was diagnosed two weeks ago at 14weeks!! I failed my postnatal gtt after my last baby and was told I had impaired fasting glucose but not yet type 2. So I suppose it was inevitable. I eat quite healthily anyway and am not able to diet control (got 10.7 an hour after a baked potato and salad). Now on metformin and finally starting to see my numbers come down but expect I'll need insulin before too long. It's going to be a long pregnancy...


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi! Welcome :D


----------



## Pinkflower83

Hi and welcome so sorry your going through this too. But we'll get through it together. Although I don't have far to go as I'm having a csection on Friday not due to GD but because I have a breached baby. But despite that I still intend to visit here even after I give birth because I wanna know how you ladies are doing. 

I hope you don't have to go on insulin hun!


----------



## readytotry

I'll be quite happy with insulin tbh. It'll mean I can eat more and have better control. The metformin tablets are making me feel so ill that I wouldn't mind swapping to insulin injections.


----------



## AnakeRose

The last 3 days have been very weird. My blood sugar seems to have switched to being on the low side instead of the high side. After supper last night I was reading 4.9 and that's what I usually get first thing in the morning! I'm constantly hungry and try to eat a bunch of small meals throughout the day. I thought maybe it was my test strips so I tried another tube, but I got the same reading. I hate the feeling of low blood sugar!

I'm just having a hard time sleeping now. I have to get up to pee at least 4 times a night.


----------



## Pinkflower83

readytotry said:


> I'll be quite happy with insulin tbh. It'll mean I can eat more and have better control. The metformin tablets are making me feel so ill that I wouldn't mind swapping to insulin injections.

Wow really? That was my biggest fear when I found out I had this was possibly having to go on insulin if I couldn't control with diet. I just can't imagine giving myself a needle! I STILL hesitate when pricking my finger to test my blood sugars. LOL I'm okay with needles if someone else does it but to myself I just get weirded out. Haha! 

Good luck hun and let us know how your doing!


----------



## Pinkflower83

Omg Anake I am so tired of peeing it's ridiculous! I might actually sleep through the night if I didn't have get up and pee 5 times! 

I go a lot during the day but at least that's cause I'm suppose to be awake. When it's time to sleep I don't like being disturbed. Lol

And that is strange about your BS mine were like that last week and the week before. Weird what our bodies do!


----------



## readytotry

I think the needle is hidden in a pen type thing so it'll be ok.

From memory your blood sugars should settle down as you get closer to the birth. Can't remember why though, sorry, but think its normal.


----------



## AnakeRose

I hope so! I swear I could eat all day if I could and still be hungry! I have a large breakfast, lunch and dinner and I'm generally starving by the time my 2 hour wait is up for testing then I have my snack...


----------



## Pinkflower83

I've been hungry too. It's so frustrating I can't just eat whatever I want. Like cause I only have 3 days left I just wanna be lazy and eat whatever. But I haven't done that. I'm gonna stick it out to the end.

My BS was high after breakfast today but it wasn't the same food I usually eat. :/ My fastening sugars have been good though.


----------



## jackie1

readytotry said:


> I'll be quite happy with insulin tbh. It'll mean I can eat more and have better control. The metformin tablets are making me feel so ill that I wouldn't mind swapping to insulin injections.

readytotry maybe ask your consultant if you could change to insulin.They can only say no. My fasting numbers in the morning are high so i needed help. I requested to have insulin rather than metformin. She said thats fine. The insulin is in a pen.You set the gauge to how many mls you need. You put a needle on which is tiny and lubricated so it slips in, it really doesn't hurt. I hate needles and have to turn away when i have to have blood taken.


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh...craved a cookie today when I went to Subway and that was a bad idea :wacko:. BG was 6.9 before I even started supper. Guess I need to do some exercises around my desk to bring it back down.


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

can I butt in & join u ladies ?

hope u all are doing good !

I've been following this thread since I was diagnosed 4 weeks ago. i'm 34 weeks today & diagnosed a month ago & also have placenta previa so, csec on sep9( hoping to have no bleeding or complications till then ). i'm chekin my sugars & due to fear of high numbers & insulin shots, i'm eating 10 less carbs than required.. I weigh 132 lbs & not putting on any weight since 1 month now. i'm worried my lo wouldn't grow by sep 9..

I would really appreciate any tips here , ladies..
I feel guilty that i'm not giving enough to my LO :( but feel so scared when I see high numbers.

thanks !


----------



## AnakeRose

Sure :)

I gave into a burger craving today and went to Wendy's for lunch. I'm going to regret this later! 2 weeks or less left of this :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey everyone. Not sure how active this thread still is, but wanted to join. I just got diagnosed with GD last week. I have to go to a 2 hour class with a specialist on Tuesday. I talked to her on the phone and she did tell me the foods I am not aloud to eat since I was so nervous and wouldn't be seeing her for a few days. DH took me to the store and bought me tons of stuff.

I don't have my testing supplies just yet. Will get them Tuesday. I am still pretty nervous about it all. I have completely changed my diet since last week and have already lost 5 pounds. I have been watching my carbs, drinking nothing but water and unsweetened almond milk, except at night when I have a cup of 2 percent milk with my snack to keep my blood sugar from crashing by morning. I hope I have a bit of a grip on it all by the time I start testing.

I am terrified that the diabetes wont go away after I give birth. I guess it's just a fear of mine. Also, does anyone know how fast ti does go away after having baby? Will I be able to eat something I actually want while I'm in the hospital?


----------



## AnakeRose

Pinkflower83 said:


> I've been hungry too. It's so frustrating I can't just eat whatever I want. Like cause I only have 3 days left I just wanna be lazy and eat whatever. But I haven't done that. I'm gonna stick it out to the end.
> 
> My BS was high after breakfast today but it wasn't the same food I usually eat. :/ My fastening sugars have been good though.

I know what you mean! I just want chocolate and sweet stuff, but I know I can't do that. I had some nachos with chips made with chic pea flour, but now I feel guilty. Probably won't do much to my BG because they have protein in them, but it's the whole eating chips thing. 

I have to go in for a second non-stress test tomorrow. My blood pressure was high and when I was lying in bed with all the machines hooked up to me my BP went down to 99/45! Not sure how they expect me to stay still when I can't lie on my side and I can't recline because of my lower back.


----------



## AnakeRose

LoveSanrio said:


> Hey everyone. Not sure how active this thread still is, but wanted to join. I just got diagnosed with GD last week. I have to go to a 2 hour class with a specialist on Tuesday. I talked to her on the phone and she did tell me the foods I am not aloud to eat since I was so nervous and wouldn't be seeing her for a few days. DH took me to the store and bought me tons of stuff.
> 
> I don't have my testing supplies just yet. Will get them Tuesday. I am still pretty nervous about it all. I have completely changed my diet since last week and have already lost 5 pounds. I have been watching my carbs, drinking nothing but water and unsweetened almond milk, except at night when I have a cup of 2 percent milk with my snack to keep my blood sugar from crashing by morning. I hope I have a bit of a grip on it all by the time I start testing.
> 
> I am terrified that the diabetes wont go away after I give birth. I guess it's just a fear of mine. Also, does anyone know how fast ti does go away after having baby? Will I be able to eat something I actually want while I'm in the hospital?

It should go away, but they'll probably get you to take the sugar load test again between 3-6 months to be certain. I have to do that because type 2 runs in my family.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, well I'm going to try and be positive then. Anyone know if hamburger (ground beef) is okay to eat?


----------



## AnakeRose

LoveSanrio said:


> Okay, well I'm going to try and be positive then. Anyone know if hamburger (ground beef) is okay to eat?

Yep it's fine...just be careful of any buns/bread if you're making an actual burger. Probably best to do it as a salad. The bun, ketchup & BBQ sauce can definitely get you.

GD is all hormones. It doesn't always mean you'll develop it after unless you have it in your family, and even then it's not a guarantee. It just means your baby needs more than your pancreas can provide. I didn't fail my test by much, but it was enough for the doctors to get me to pay attention to it. It was probably for the best because I only gained 22lbs. If you can regulate it by diet then they won't have to put you on insulin.


----------



## LoveSanrio

I actually put some cheese and onion on it, and wrapped it in lettuce leaves. It was really good. I do avoid bread unless it is whole wheat with some almond butter or something.

My big thing is I don't think I am getting ENOUGH carbs. Today I only had around 90 carbs. I haven't felt good today, and the only thing I can think of is maybe for the last several days I just haven't been getting enough? I have had a stomach ache all day, and keep having dizzy spells. :(


----------



## AnakeRose

Can you get Silverhills bread where you are? I found their Little Big Bread is great for filling you up, but it doesn't really affect my blood glucose. 

Another good one if you can find it is Barilla Plus pasta (has to say Plus). It has proteins in it and it's great for that pasta craving! In Canada only Superstore has it so far. 

You are allowed potatoes, rice and other starchy foods, but you may need to experiment to see if they raise your blood glucose at all. 

Here's a link for the Canadian Diabetes Association and there's a food list down the page that really helped me. https://www.diabetes.ca/for-professionals/resources/nutrition/beyond-basics/


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks for that, I really appreciate your help. This is definitely overwhelming at first. I go meet with my dietician in the morning, and she will be giving me my glucometer and testing strips so maybe being able to take my readings will help me get an idea on what my body is doing. I will also be with her for 2 hours tomorrow to learn about the diet that I need to be on. I think I will feel better after tomorrow. I'll let ya know how it goes!


----------



## AnakeRose

Don't leave there until you understand what you're supposed to be doing. I had to learn everything on my own and I was freaking out. My diabetes clinic was less than helpful!


----------



## LoveSanrio

So the lady was super nice, and very informative. She also gave me her number and said I could call her anytime if I had a question. I meet back with her on Wednesday so she can review how my readings have been looking. Last night I had a high reading after dinner, but I think it was because I had 2 servings of oatmeal for dinner due to a stomach ache, and it took me an hour to eat it. My reading was 172! 45 minutes later it went down to 142. I only had the oatmeal and some turkey bacon. Maybe I should have had some protein with it as well?


----------



## AnakeRose

LoveSanrio said:


> So the lady was super nice, and very informative. She also gave me her number and said I could call her anytime if I had a question. I meet back with her on Wednesday so she can review how my readings have been looking. Last night I had a high reading after dinner, but I think it was because I had 2 servings of oatmeal for dinner due to a stomach ache, and it took me an hour to eat it. My reading was 172! 45 minutes later it went down to 142. I only had the oatmeal and some turkey bacon. Maybe I should have had some protein with it as well?

Ouch yeah that is high! I can only eat plain oatmeal with maybe a little bit of fruit in it. Definitely can't have the pre-packaged stuff. 

You are on a different system than I am. Here's a conversion website for mg/dl to mmol/l https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm

Mine runs the mmol/l so 175 for you is approx 9.7 on my charts. I have to be between 5.6-6.6 two hours after eating (100-118). 

Protein with starch definitely helps. I eat a lot of peanut butter on toast :)
When you're looking on the labels check how much fibre is in the food as well. Don't just look at the sugars, look at total carbs. Refined sugars will spike your BG faster than slower ones. See if you can find a Low GI foods list and that will help you.

P.S. I love the quote on one of your tickers about asking mommy how she's feeling. I'm getting SO tired of that question! I just want to say "how the hell do you THINK I'm feeling!?" :rofl:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey! :)

I am meeting with my dietician tomorrow morning again, and I'm glad too. My fasting numbers have been all over the damn place, and the only way I can keep my numbers in check is to eat WAY under what she recommended for carbs at each meal. I eat maybe 60g carbs a day right now! :(

I am thinking I am going to have to go on insulin. It sucks, but I really want to get this in check. I literally do not eat anything I should not have, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hopingfor

LoveSanrio said:


> Hey! :)
> 
> I am meeting with my dietician tomorrow morning again, and I'm glad too. My fasting numbers have been all over the damn place, and the only way I can keep my numbers in check is to eat WAY under what she recommended for carbs at each meal. I eat maybe 60g carbs a day right now! :(
> 
> I am thinking I am going to have to go on insulin. It sucks, but I really want to get this in check. I literally do not eat anything I should not have, but it doesn't matter.

Sounds like you will need to go on insulin, as that is the way I was. And your body needs carbs. If you don't get enough i heard you start producing keystones. Being prego they recommend 175g of carbs a day. Insulin will help you.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Met with the dietician this morning and she seems okay with my numbers. I think more than anything it is my paranoia, and my over analyzing everything that happens as of right now. I dont mind the diet at all, I just hate the stress of what that number will be on my meter! Cant wait for this to be in my past!


----------

